# Quoting a Specific Post in a Different Thread



## mac5u (Jul 18, 2015)

Let's say I'd like to post a link to a different post in a different thread so that the reader, by simply clicking on the link, is taken to that particular post, not simply to the thread, or thread page where the post is located.  I don't want to simply quote the post by copying and pasting html tags or whatever because it won't be found in the thread I am currently posting in.

How do I do that?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 18, 2015)

Highlight and copy the text that you want to post.

Paste it into your post.

At the beginning and the end of the quote, type the following code with no spaces:

*[quote ]*  quote goes here *[/quote ]
*
Clarification - don't leave the *spaces* that I have in my example, that's only so the code will show.

You will have to add the user's name - example:  "DeniseM wrote this on July 18th:"


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 18, 2015)

Right click on the post number in the upper right corner of the post you want to link to, copy its URL, then post that into your message.  The result will be a clickable link to that post.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 18, 2015)

I agree - but I think the OP said they want the quote in their post.


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 19, 2015)

Both the above options will work to do what you want to do but you need to do BOTH the above to get the full quote plus the link back. Another option is to click "quote" at the bottom of the post you want to quote. It will take you to a new post that has the code and the quote you want. Copy all that and paste it into the other thread. 

Example:


mac5u said:


> Thanks for the info.  How long have you owned there?



The code for the above was

```
[COLOR="red"][B][ QUOTE=mac5u;1780663]Thanks for the info.  How long have you owned there?[/QUOTE ][/B][/COLOR]
```

This part gives you the quote: 
	
	



```
[COLOR="red"][B][ QUOTE ][COLOR="Black"]quoted text[/COLOR][ /QUOTE ][/B][/COLOR]
```
 and this part gives you the link back: 
	
	



```
[B][COLOR="Red"]=mac5u;1780663[/COLOR][/B]
```


----------



## mac5u (Jul 19, 2015)

*Thank you.*

The info above is what I needed. I actually combined the suggestions in a test example and I am satisfied with the results I posted under the New to Timesharing? Look Here!  sub-forum.



mac5u said:


> I was reading through this thread, and this post by Saintsfanfl really got me to thinking as I am considering purchasing a resale.
> 
> So as a newb to the Resale market, I certainly understand why you think and do business this way. From a Buyer's perspective working with you, the Seller, why would I be willing to have the funds released before I am assured of both ownership and usage?
> 
> ...


----------

